# Cossacks Back to War - Grafikfehler



## Wendigo (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich hatte vorhin wieder Lust auf Cossacks Back to war....
Leider musste ich feststellen, dass bereits im Menü Grafikfehler auftreten. 

pink, grün....usw. Ich weiss nicht genau, wie ich es sagen soll, aber man könnte meinen, ich habe keinen Treiber drauf....
Die Auflösung in dem Spiel lässt sich auch nicht verändern.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2010)

Starte es doch mal in einem Kompatibilitätsmodus - vlt. hat es damit zu tun?


----------



## Wendigo (13. Oktober 2010)

Funktioniert leider auch nicht.

Soll ich vielleicht bei den Einstellungen noch was ändern?


----------



## thysol (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe bei Cossacks und American Conquest die selben Fehler. Exakt dass gleiche was der TE beschrieben hat. Hat jemand ne Loesung?


----------

